# Advice please on a rescue.



## Kirstyb (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi

We found a wood pigeon on Friday night in the middle of the road looking pretty ropey. A cat had just run away from him but the cat looked curious rather than predatory. We tried to move him/her but it was limping and flapping about so we decided to put it in a box and let it spend the night in our shed, fully expecting the poor thing not to survive the night.

It's now Tuesday and it's not showing any signs of getting worse and has been flapping and hopping around our garden and spending the nights in our shed, it's eating and drinking and pooping. Not super happy with us if we have had to disturb him/her.

We have no idea what we are doing. I have contacted the RSPCA and they told us to take it to a vet but when I rang the vet they were kinda meh about it but did say they'd take a look. I have read a lot of stuff on sites about euthanasia and I'm starting to worry about not doing the right thing by this pige.

I have found a rescue center who are willing to take it in but they have said if it's wing is irreparable they will euthanize. Now I know it wouldn't survive the wild without being able to fly and maybe it is the kindest thing to do but is it? I've read about a lot of birds breaking wings and living in coops as pets?

We can't keep a wood pigeon in our shed forever. We have cats. I am terrified of birds but the poor thing seems happy enough, it doesn't seem to be in pain and has been enjoying a suet block we put down for him/her, got it all over it's beak.

Some advice would be great...I guess my main question is, if the wing is irreparable do I let them euthanize? Would I be able to find a home for it? What should I be doing?
Thanks in advance for reading and any advice offered.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird. The bird needs an antibiotic for any open wounds, for predator caught birds, topical as well as oral.

PLEASE check the following UK link for rescue centers that may be in your area: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

If you cannot locate a rescue close to you, please try the facebook link for local help http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/helpa...rom those familiar with care of wood pigeons. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you have Facebook, please try

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

which is a network of UK rescuers, many of whom have been finding wood pigeons.


----------



## Kirstyb (Oct 27, 2015)

It doesn't have any open wounds. He/she looks perfectly dapper accept that he can't fly. Have requested to join the group. I have found a rescue center that is on that list that will take it but they have told me that if the wing is broken they will euthanize...other than the broken wing, this pigeon seems perfectly fine? Should I let them euthanize if the wing can't be healed? If not what should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kirstyb said:


> It doesn't have any open wounds. He/she looks perfectly dapper accept that he can't fly. Have requested to join the group. I have found a rescue center that is on that list that will take it but they have told me that if the wing is broken they will euthanize...other than the broken wing, this pigeon seems perfectly fine? Should I let them euthanize if the wing can't be healed? If not what should I do?


*Can you describe the position of wing, and post a clear picture of the wing and position of it in relationship with the good wing?

Also, please post your question to the face book link BEFORE you do anything, there may be someone there that can help rehab the bird and/or take him in.

*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I haven't seen your request, but then if it's under a totally different name I wouldn't know 

As T says, best to ask around there before making a decision, just in case there may be anyone in your area. Rescue centres generally don't keep disable birds. Aside from some 'policy' which various centres abide by, others might but honestly just don't have the facilities for permanent disabled residents.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Many people give disabled birds a forever home but you need to find them. Many broken wings get fixed too and birds may fly well after that. Broken wing needs to be taped asap. if you can go to a vet, that is best else post a clear pic here so could be guided further. 

You should post in Facebook group first of all and see if you get someone from your area to take him in and treat the bird.
Pls keep us posted.


----------

